
Why a $120M Fine Can't Stop the 'Insane' Surge of Phone Spam - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/40572440/why-a-120-million-fine-cant-stop-the-insane-growth-of-phone-spam
======
chillacy
> Spoofing technology even allows callers to match the first six digits of
> recipients’ own numbers. Consumer complaints about that practice, dubbed
> “neighbor spoofing,” are on the rise, according to the FCC.

By chance my phone number is from a completely different city than where I
work and live, so whenever I get calls that match the area code of my number,
I know to ignore them.

> Carriers are working on developing a set of technologies nicknamed SHAKEN
> and STIR that will allow them to digitally sign off on caller ID information
> using cryptographic keys.

That makes a lot of sense to me.

------
tonyquart
Well, I think it's because there's no more fines like that, at least until
now. If the government (worldwide) will think seriously about cracking them
down and give such punishments to them, I believe such spammers will stop
harassing us. People should also try to report them or even filing lawsuits
against them, like what I just read at
[http://www.whycall.me/news/my-4500-payday-from-a-
telemarkete...](http://www.whycall.me/news/my-4500-payday-from-a-
telemarketer/).

------
quasimodem
Great article! Thanks for sharing.

Really makes me wonder how guys like Abramovich get started. Did he used to
work for the telecoms and knew how things worked? Or is he just one of those
insanely motivated hacker types to just poke around the internet and find
opportunity?

